# Searching in this forum



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 11, 2007)

This is for the moderator, it is norm to search the forum for a topic instead of posting it new. I noticed that the search results give way too many irrelevant results. I felt starting a new thread is better than searching the forum. Any tips?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

Use advance search,it will decrease too many irrelevant results.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 11, 2007)

^^^You should have searched before posting this thread...!!    There was a similar thread a few weeks ago..!!


----------



## fatguysmart (Mar 11, 2007)

The best way is to use Google,because the TD search enegine functionas like almost and anti-search engine 

For eg:If I want to search for 'Blackberry',the this is what I tyoe in Google term field:

*blackberry inurl:thinkdigit*


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2007)

@sridhar rao--->I too know searching does not gives accurate results,but you have to do it to keep the forums clean.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 11, 2007)

Check this..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48796&highlight=search


And ya.. I got that thread link throu a forum search..


----------



## fatguysmart (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @sridhar rao--->I too know searching does not gives accurate results,but you have to do it to keep the forums clean.



But how come that this happens only in TD forum.

In no other vBulletin forum I have ever seen such inaccurate results.
I think the administrators need to set some options more properly.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 11, 2007)

I checked the previous link, many agree that the search in forum is really poor. I learnt 3 things, one moderator can do nothing about it, it is the limitation of the software and 2nd, advanced searching should be done and 3rd, google this forum. But how does one google search any particular website or forum?


----------



## rollcage (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree search engine on this site has some flaws.. it miss out results


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 11, 2007)

@sridhar_rao
Use *site:* keyword for googling a particular site. e.g.,

*resource hacker site:www.thinkdigit.com*

u can also use *inurl* keyword:

*resource hacker inurl:www.thinkdigit.com*


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

You could use the inurl option OR advanced search.. that is easier....

Google is not updated that fast...as the forum search is. This is helpful in cases where you don't exactly remember the section in which the topic your looking for was posted..or you don't have any idea about your results, and you are randomly searching for an answer to a particular question.


----------

